# Bunionectomy - Anyone ever code a Reverdin-Laird-Green



## bethh05 (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone ever code a Reverdin-Laird-Green Bunionectomy with screw fixation? I was looking at 28296, would this be right? __


----------



## BCrandall (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, 28296 would be right!


----------

